# Sara Douglass Fans, Please Help!



## kayd_mon (Jun 18, 2013)

I picked up two books by Sara Douglass at a used book store the other day, _The Wayfarer Redemption_ and _Beyond the Hanging Wall_.  My quick scans of the books made me think I might like them, and it looks like _Beyond the Hanging Wall_ is a stand-alone.  

I remember starting a recommendation thread here when I first joined, and someone mentioned Douglass and these books, and they said that _Hanging Wall_ is part of the Wayfarer world.  Do I need to read that series first, or can I read _Hanging Wall_ and enjoy it as-is?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 19, 2013)

I looked up _Beyond the Hanging Wall_. It's set across the ocean from _The Wayfarer Redemption_, and isn't really connected to it. However, it's a prequel to _Dark Glass Mountain_, and it makes some references to that series.

(Fair warning: _The Wayfarer Redemption_ is the worst-written version of the "heroic pagans versus misguided pseudo-Christians" plot I have ever read or seen in any medium, even video games. Try it if you want, but don't say I didn't warn you.)


----------



## Jess A (Jun 19, 2013)

The short answer is yes, you can read _Beyond the Hanging Wall_ without ever reading another Sara Douglass book. But if you read on I will explain how the series connect.

Unlike Feo, I thoroughly enjoyed the _Wayfarer Redemption_. I liked that it was obviously ripped off religious conflict. Simple fun. Not sure I'd be as forgiving now (it's been over ten years since I read them), but I enjoyed her magic system and her Icarii. Possibly more so than the plot itself. It gets strange from book 4 onwards. Very strange.

Sara Douglass has written 6 books in the Wayfarer Redemption/Axis series:

*Wayfarer Redemption*

1. Battleaxe (1995)
     aka The Wayfarer Redemption
2. Enchanter (1996)
3. StarMan (1996)
4. Sinner (1997)
5. Pilgrim (1998)
6. Crusader (1999)

( Sara Douglass )

Had to copy and paste them because I couldn't remember exactly what order they were in. 

Read those first. You can read _Beyond the Hanging Wall_ by itself, but as Feo said, it's set in the same world, just across the sea from Tencendor, where the above books are set.

Maximillian, the Prince from _Beyond the Hanging Wall_, becomes a major character in the _Darkglass Mountains_ trilogy. Also read _Threshold_ as some of the references and mythology from that book, possibly the big evil, reoccur in the _Darkglass Mountains_ trilogy. _Threshold_ is a great stand-alone story in itself as well. I really enjoyed it.

Some of the major characters, including Axis, from the _Wayfarer Redemption_, are also in the _Darkglass Mountains_ trilogy. I will not say who else as it may spoil the story.

*Darkglass Mountains*

1. The Serpent Bride (2007)
2. The Twisted Citadel (2008)
3. The Infinity Gate (2010)

I will admit I only got halfway through _The Twisted Citadel_ before I lost interest. I'll try it again some other time.


----------

